# للموزعين ومبيعات الجمله ألعاب زمان رجعناها (التفاصيل والصور بالداخل)



## رقم مميز (10 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ألعاب زمان رجعناها 

لدينا طيور الفلين 

الدرزن 12 شكل مختلف 
سعر الكرتون 675 يحتوي على 135 درزن 
يعني الدرزن بسعر 5 ريالات 

وفي حالة طلب أكثر من خمسة كراتين هناك أسعار أفضل للكميات الكبيره 
الشحن من جده عن طريق زاجل الى اي مكان في المملكه 
الدفع عن طريق التحويل او التسليم يدا بيد 

​


----------



## رقم مميز (12 مارس 2012)

*رد: للموزعين ومبيعات الجمله ألعاب زمان رجعناها (التفاصيل والصور بالداخل)*

لا اله الا الله محمدا رسول الله


----------



## tjarksa (12 مارس 2012)

*رد: للموزعين ومبيعات الجمله ألعاب زمان رجعناها (التفاصيل والصور بالداخل)*

ما شاء الله الله يوفقك.


----------



## رقم مميز (14 مارس 2012)

*رد: للموزعين ومبيعات الجمله ألعاب زمان رجعناها (التفاصيل والصور بالداخل)*



tjarksa قال:


> ما شاء الله الله يوفقك.


جزاك الله خير 
يسعدني مرورك


----------

